# John Deere 7775 skid steer



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Just getting ready to pull the trigger on a JD 7775 Skid Steer. 2700 hrs, no leaks I could find, fairly clean machine for the age. Anyone running them, thoughts?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Good machine. Basically an LX665/LS170 but with a yanmar/JD engine...You cant go wrong if the price is right..


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I did it, actually a trade deal, I've been cleaning out the barn, feeding, moving snow and what ever else with a 30hp 4x4 tractor for the last 12 years, traded it for the skid steer. I felt the value was about even. I never liked the tractor since I bought it, too small for farm work, we will see how I like the skid steer.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How many hours on the skidsteer? What model tractor was it?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TessiersFarm said:


> Well I did it, actually a trade deal, I've been cleaning out the barn, feeding, moving snow and what ever else with a 30hp 4x4 tractor for the last 12 years, traded it for the skid steer. I felt the value was about even. I never liked the tractor since I bought it, too small for farm work, we will see how I like the skid steer.


You'll really enjoy that skid....unless you have to work on it, take my advice...pay someone


----------



## TessiersFarm (Aug 30, 2009)

John Deere 790 had 1200 hrs. plus a little. Skid Steer has 2600 hrs. and change. I tried to trade it but local dealer didn't want it, then I tried selling it outright, that's how this deal came along.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

We have a 7775 and have had great luck with it. The Yanmar has been bulletproof. It has had a slight hyd leak for a few years now, but I haven't been able to find the culprit yet. Like it was mentioned, if there is a problem, it looks to be very difficult to get to most things. Has around 2000 hours and really have nothing to complain about.


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a skid steer, trying to learn about what ones to consider. Wondering how the op feels about it now? or anybody else? I see the JD 7775 has a "operating load capacity" of 1700lbs. One thing I want to use one for is an 8 bale grapple,yet to purchase or build. Wondering if the 7775 is big enough for that? Also how hard is it to reach and change things like the fuel filter etc? I saw a video on youtube suggesting the bobcats are easy to get to stuff like the fuel filter.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The fuel filter would be the least of my worries...but to answer your question with the boom in the air the engine is very accessible and easy to get to. The hydros on the other hand are another matter, but really how often are you messing with skidsteer hydros? I cant answer your question on size other than to say the 7775 is the same size as a NH LS170. Do a little more googling and you might answer your question.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I had NH 218 with a 10 bale grapple no problem I think that it had 1500 lbs lift capacity


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I will echo Beav but with a horse of another color; I run a Case 1845 with a ten-bale grapple with no problems. Fairly flat ground here though. I'm also running a steffen's style grapple (homebrew model) on it, which is a little bit heavier than my "regular" 10-bale grapple that I use in the fields.

Mark


----------



## Green Fields (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info PaMike,Beav,Mark.

I'm looking to use one in the field, I would like to be able to stack 5 layers flat on a wagon.


----------

